# Tank : Head Lights



## cbbond (Jun 22, 2008)

Dear Cabe Members:

I have fifties model Murray Hiawatha (middleweight) and have a Tank with Head Light.

I need help in getting the proper battery pack, so that my Tank - Head Light
will work.

I can send pictures of my Tank to anyone that can help me.

Please help!

Thanks, Casey


----------



## fourstarbikes (Jun 22, 2008)

*post pics*

of the tank and the bike maybe we can help


----------



## cbbond (Jun 22, 2008)

*Send me your email*

My tank and bicycle picture files are a bit to large for the forum.

Do you have an email address?


----------



## cbbond (Jun 23, 2008)

*Pictures of Tank (Cont'd)*

I have enclosed pictures of my bicycle and tank.

Please help!

Thanks, Casey


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 23, 2008)

It looks like your battery holder is still all there.  Clean up the contacts, pop in two D cells and check if it works.  It's a very simple circuit!


----------

